# American officers killed in Afghan Interior Ministry



## Dame (Feb 25, 2012)

Condolences to family and friends of these two officers.


> KABUL (Reuters) - Two American officers were shot dead insideAfghanistan'sinterior ministryon Saturday while rage gripped the country for a fifth day over the burning of the Muslim holy book at aNATObase.
> NATO recalled all staff working at ministries in the Afghan capital Kabul following the attack, with its top commander in Afghanistan calling the killer a "coward".
> "For obvious force protection reasons, I have also taken immediate measures to recall all other ISAF personnel working in ministries in and around Kabul," said General John Allen, adding that the attacker's actions "will not go unanswered."
> The Taliban claimed responsibility for the shootings, which it said were in retaliation for the desecration of the Korans at Bagram airfield. Afghan security sources said the two were a U.S. colonel and major with NATO forces.


 
The Taliban has some serious infiltration of the ministries to get this far inside.
God bless you all for what you do.


> If the shootings are tied to Afghan forces, questions will arise about Taliban infiltration as well as their ability to secure Afghanistan once NATO combat forces withdraw in 2014.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been in that compound and it wasn't all that secure in 2003; I'm sure it hasn't gotten any better over the years.  

RIP.


----------



## CDG (Feb 25, 2012)

RIP.

Mr. Karzai, care to comment on what YOUR people are going to do in response to this? No?  I didn't think so....


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 25, 2012)

Another apology for the Koran burning.





 
1:35


----------



## Tana (Feb 25, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Another apology for the Koran burning.


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2012)

In the movie version of The Hunt for Red October there's a scene with Fred Thompson's admiral character and "Jack Ryan." Tension's building and they watch an aircraft make a crash landing on a carrier. Thompson says something to the effect how things are going to continue until they are out of control.

I kind of feel like that's where we're at now. Mullahs calling for calm, rioters not giving a shit, bad guys whipping them up...things will probably calm down, but they can reverse themselves. One dumb ass usually ruins it for the rest of us.

Blue Skies.


----------



## tova (Feb 26, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

